# TAC 2022 Who's going & Where



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

My son and I are registered for 
Beaver's Bend, OK and
Sunlight Mountain, CO
goal is 2 events per year until he graduates.
2021 we did San Antonio, TX and Terry Peak, SD


----------



## Elkhunter8228 (Apr 26, 2019)

We are going to 7 Springs PA. Also wanted to do TN, but it is same weekend as wife's nursing graduation. So have to do more next year.


----------



## 603Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

in for 1 day in VT


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Big Sky for 5 yrs in a row Hopefully. Maybe Snowbird too

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

4 days at 7 springs. Archery in the morning, margaritas by the pool in the afternoon.🤤


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

would love to go to seven springs but i cannot get the time of and not really sure if it would be something i can handle having some hip and knee problems... plus i do not have something i think can handle shooting one of these but who knows


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

Friday in VT


----------



## drot (10 mo ago)

One day in Michigan


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 26, 2018)

Just got signed up for Michigan. Headed Friday-Sunday. Can’t wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Nov 16, 2011)

3 days at Crusty Mountain in Michigan!


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

3 days in terry peak


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

MeArrow said:


> My son and I are registered for
> Beaver's Bend, OK and
> Sunlight Mountain, CO Speed Test
> goal is 2 events per year until he graduates.
> 2021 we did San Antonio, TX and Terry Peak, SD


Archery in the morning, margaritas by the pool in the afternoon.🤤


----------



## bowhunter5101 (Apr 26, 2013)

We will be in Michigan for that shoot. First time doing it. We will see how it goes. Looking forward to it


----------



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

Three days at 7 Springs with 9am nocks times for Sitka, NockOn, and Leopold. 
Always have a great time, only complaint they have a really tiny practice area and a huge novelty shot space for the 5 targets.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Going to the Oklahoma TAC this weekend but not to shoot the course... I'm strictly going for the 111yd truck shoot, my plan is to shoot for the truck all day Friday and Saturday 

Got my bow dialed in for the 111yd caribou this evening, this was my last group at 111yds









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fhuebner10 (11 mo ago)

I’ll be in seven springs pa Saturday and Sunday. Second time doing it. Looking forward to it


----------



## OB_913 (Mar 4, 2017)

Going to crystal mountain shoot in Michigan. First ever should be fun


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Big Sky this year since they aren't doing Snow Bird. Snow Bird was fun last year.


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

legion_archery said:


> Going to the Oklahoma TAC this weekend but not to shoot the course... I'm strictly going for the 111yd truck shoot, my plan is to shoot for the truck all day Friday and Saturday
> 
> Got my bow dialed in for the 111yd caribou this evening, this was my last group at 111yds
> 
> ...


Thats going to get expensive shooting two whole days at the price per shot!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

countryboy96 said:


> Thats going to get expensive shooting two whole days at the price per shot!


Probably won't take two whole days but I plan to drop at least $1k doing it (the look on my wife's face when I told her that was priceless)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonmorgan518 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm hoping for one day in vt. Never been to anything like it before


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

legion_archery said:


> Probably won't take two whole days but I plan to drop at least $1k doing it (the look on my wife's face when I told her that was priceless)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


wow... I hope for your sake you win the truck at that kind of coin. Your wife is going to be annoyed if you spend that and someone else buys one arrow and gets it.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

countryboy96 said:


> wow... I hope for your sake you win the truck at that kind of coin. Your wife is going to be annoyed if you spend that and someone else buys one arrow and gets it.


LOL ya, it can happen that way...

So it is $15 per shot so thats 66 shots for $990, I shot 35 arrows Monday evening and put 12 in the size of the ring to get entered(severalvery close to being in)..... I think the most names ever in the drawing for the truck was 34 or 37, but normally its about 27-30, my plan is to get my name in at least 15 times so then the odds are greatly in my favor! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

legion_archery said:


> LOL ya, it can happen that way...
> 
> So it is $15 per shot so thats 66 shots for $990, I shot 35 arrows Monday evening and put 12 in the size of the ring to get entered(severalvery close to being in)..... I think the most names ever in the drawing for the truck was 34 or 37, but normally its about 27-30, my plan is to get my name in at least 15 times so then the odds are greatly in my favor!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Report back how many u get in. Good luck bud. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## HyperM3 (Nov 29, 2019)

Did Seven Springs last year for the first time. This year doing VT first two days. Next year hopefully TN. Looking to do a different location each year starting from the NorthEast.


----------



## Dirt Dawg (Apr 10, 2007)

3 days in Vermont! Can't wait.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Seven Springs Pa this year


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

ruffjason said:


> Report back how many u get in. Good luck bud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Didn't spend as much as I planned, it was pretty windy on the edge of the lake but I still had some really good groups but was just off the ring..... 

Got 3 in the ring, if was frustrating how many I had in the ring but touched the line and how many touched the line from the outside























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

legion_archery said:


> Didn't spend as much as I planned, it was pretty windy on the edge of the lake but I still had some really good groups but was just off the ring.....
> 
> Got 3 in the ring, if was frustrating how many I had in the ring but touched the line and how many touched the line from the outside
> 
> ...


That's great shooting in my book. Getting any arrow completely in 12 ring at that distance is a very impressive shot. Hope u win the truck. Unless i get one in the ring of course. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

ruffjason said:


> That's great shooting in my book. Getting any arrow completely in 12 ring at that distance is a very impressive shot. Hope u win the truck. Unless i get one in the ring of course. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks and good luck to you as well (if/when you put one in) I'm not a bad looser... 

I had 4or5 inside the ring but they touched the line and 6-8 that touched the outside of the line...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhinson (10 mo ago)

ruffjason said:


> Big Sky for 5 yrs in a row Hopefully. Maybe Snowbird too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Me and a few buddy’s headed to that one for 2 days! How is it? I’m pretty excited


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

@Jimhinson Its an absolute blast. BS is One of most beautiful places in the world along with slingin arrows. Doesn't get much better. My group camps out for about 4 nights. We shoot a lot in camp, go fishin, go hiking, cook good camp food. The whole experience is something i look forward to all year long. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kochrane (Oct 3, 2010)

Definitely looking forward to Crystal Mountain, 2nd year going to Michigan events.
Going for two courses Friday and Saturday. Hopefully planning on going to Tennessee or Montana next year as well. Tried last year up in Boyne with a Mission Crossbow...ended up going with my PSE NTN this time.


----------



## DocYukon (9 mo ago)

Doing the Saturday event in Vermont this year. Bringing a buddy who is a first timer, hoping to get him hooked.


----------



## RGRELK6.5 (11 mo ago)

Did San Antonio day 1 wo bow and day 3 w new bow 
Headed to Terry Peak in a couple weeks to escape the TX Heat.


----------

